# Old time video



## SmokeBreak (Feb 24, 2011)

*great post!*

Loved that video. I worked for a company that used to be part of RCA, so I've seen a lot of old stuff like that (that was still being used, no less!).


----------



## SmokeBreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I like the electrician's tester, two pigtails! :laughing:


Yeah, he got the multi-range model. I had to improvise one of those once, to troubleshoot a bad start/stop on the table saw in my classroom...a lightbulb, some electrical tape, a scrap of cord from a broken fan, two popsicle sticks, and the setting arms from a couple of mousetraps. Yes, I AM MacGuyver!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Are those pigtail testers cat III ? :laughing:


----------

